# different to each other



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, narazil jsem na anglickou větu: they attended different schools to each other. Nevím, jestli lze tuto větu doslovně přeložit do češtiny. Sice jednoduchá věta, ale each other je pro mě trochu problém v češtině. Můj pokus: Navštěvovali od sebe odlišné školy. nebo Navštěvovali odlišné školy od sebe. Nevím, která zní přerozeně. Děkuji.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ahoj Encolpiusi! Jako pouhý (spolu)cizinec bych řekl spíš "každý chodil do jiné školy" nebo prostě "chodili do jiné školy", podle kontextu. To anglické "to each other" podle mne nijak neupřesňuje smysl ani české, ani anglické věty.   "They attended different schools" má naprosto stejný význam.


----------



## Encolpius

Ahoj...anglickou větu jsem četl v knize...maďarský doslovný překlad zní normálně... podle mě Encolpius má vokativ Encolpie!  (off-topic)...Počkáme na rodilé mluvčí...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Po poradě s rodilou Američankou "to each other" upřesňuje, že každý studoval jinou školu než ten druhý.
"Navštěvovali odlišné školy od sebe." je krkolomné.
"Navštěvovali od sebe odlišné školy." je dobré. Dobré ve smyslu češtinském, že pokud někdo chce zdůraznit tu odlišnost, může to použít. Ale ne že by tu variantu v běžné situaci někdo použil.

Stačí: "Navštěvovali různé školy." (Možné nedorozumění: oba navštěvovali několik škol, ať již společně nebo každý jinou. Ale jde to pochopit i ve smyslu, o kterém se tu bavíme.)
Protože to může vést k nedorozumění, je lepší použít (a to odpovídá anglickému originálu): "*Každý navštěvoval jinou školu.*"
Takže to, co navrhl Enquiring Mind.

"každý chodil do jiné školy" je v pořádku.
"chodili do jiné školy" už neodpovídá anglické větě. Takhle samostatnou větu pochopím: "Oba dva chodili do jiné školy, než do té, o které se tu teď bavíme." Tato forma může být ve tvaru: "Chodili do různých škol." (Obdoba "Navštěvovali různé školy.")


----------



## kirmakX6on

Enquiring Mind said:


> Ahoj Encolpiusi! Jako pouhý (spolu)cizinec bych řekl spíš "každý chodil do jiné školy" nebo prostě "chodili do jiné školy", podle kontextu. To anglické "to each other" podle mne nijak neupřesňuje smysl ani české, ani anglické věty.   "They attended different schools" má naprosto stejný význam.


mně se nejvíc líbí také to_ chodili každý do jiné školy_ (méně oficiální) / _navštěvovali každý jinou školu_ (více oficiální)  ...to bych považoval za nejdoslovnější, nicméně stále naprosto český překlad
detail: _každý navštěvoval jinou školu_ není doslovné -- v angličtině je množné číslo (they) ...každý navštěvoval je gramaticky jednotné číslo, přestože významově to vyjadřuje množné číslo

zcela doslovný překlad toho "each other" je "vzájemně" / "jeden druhému" / "navzájem"
věta "navštěvovali jeden druhému odlišné školy" však rozhodně není čeština, ale jakýsi paskvil...
poměrně podobně paskvilózní se mi ale zdá i to "Navštěvovali odlišné školy od sebe." nebo "Navštěvovali od sebe odlišné školy."


----------



## albrgt

"Každý chodil do jiné školy" je perfektní, idiomatický, naprosto přirozeně znějící překlad, Enquiring Mind. Do jiné školy nebo NA jinou školu. A to je zajímavé, podle toho, jakou použijete předložku, změní se tupeň vzdělání, o kterém je řeč. Nepřipadá vám?


----------



## albrgt

Teď když se mi to rozleželo bych možná navrhl ještě "*Chodili každý do jiné školy*/*na jinou školu*".


----------



## Encolpius

děkují za zajímavé komentáře...co se týče poslední odpovědi, myslíte, "na jinou školu" mi připomíná "na univerzitu, na vysokou školu", takže podle vás, věta "Sedmiletý Pepíček od sousedky začne chodit na novou školu" zní nepřirozeně?? Zajímavá myšlenka....


----------



## risa2000

Encolpius said:


> děkují za zajímavé komentáře...co se týče poslední odpovědi, myslíte, "na jinou školu" mi připomíná "na univerzitu, na vysokou školu", takže podle vás, věta "Sedmiletý Pepíček od sousedky začne chodit na novou školu" zní nepřirozeně?? Zajímavá myšlenka....



Přikláním se k idiomatickému překladu od Enquiring Minda  a albrgta. U Minda mě navíc překvapuje jazykový cit .

Co se týká předložky *na*, za mě jsme chodili na základní školu, na střední školu i na vysokou školu, ale pozor, chodili jsme *do *školy a až pak později *na* (vysokou) školu, nebo jen zkráceně _na vysokou_. Ovšem, v době, kdy jsem chodil na školu a někdo se mě ráno zeptal kam jdu, tak se mě zeptal: _Jdeš dneska *do *školy?_ případně _Jdeš na přednášky / na fakultu?_

Tudíž:
_chodit *na* školu_ - pro určitý typ školy (vysoká, univerzita)
_jít *do* školy _- v rámci každodenní činnosti ovšem
_jít *na *školu _- ve smyslu hlásit se na určitý typ školy (tady se to používá od střední školy výše)


----------



## Hrdlodus

albrgt said:


> "Každý chodil do jiné školy" je perfektní, idiomatický, naprosto přirozeně znějící překlad, Enquiring Mind. Do jiné školy nebo NA jinou školu. A to je zajímavé, podle toho, jakou použijete předložku, změní se stupeň vzdělání, o kterém je řeč. Nepřipadá vám?


Rozhodně na tom něco je. Ale začíná se mi vařit mozek, když si přemítám různé možnosti a přemýšlím, nakolik je která přirozená.



Encolpius said:


> děkují za zajímavé komentáře...co se týče poslední odpovědi, myslíte, "na jinou školu" mi připomíná "na univerzitu, na vysokou školu", takže podle vás, věta "Sedmiletý Pepíček od sousedky začne chodit na novou školu" zní nepřirozeně?? Zajímavá myšlenka....


Odtušil jste správně, že "na" je spíše pro univerzitní vzdělání.
Sedmiletý Pepíček zůstane přirozeným i na nové škole. To je v pořádku.
Když jsem na nad tím začal přemýšlet, rozhodl jsem se, že to sem nebudu vypisovat, protože myšlení bolí. Tak jen uvedu, že když každý chodí do jiné základní školy, zní to dobře, a když každý chodí na jinou základní školu, zní to ještě lépe. Ale zatímco, pokud každý chodí na jinou vysokou školu, zní ideálně, tak jakmile každý chodí do jiné vysoké školy, tak to zní pitomě a spíše to vypadá, jako by chodil do několikapatrové budovy, které je školou. Tento příklad jsem vybral, protože na něm to zní nejlépe, ale jiné stavby vět, jiné významy vět, jiné kontexty vět již působí nerozhodněji nebo je to příliš variant, abych je tu vzpomínal.


----------



## Encolpius

Takže jednoduchou větu: we are different from/to each other nelze přeloži jinak než: Jsme jiní....šlo mi hlavně o tuto jednoduchou vazbu...anglická věta se trošilinku liší...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Encolpius said:


> Takže jednoduchou větu: we are different from/to each other nelze přeloži jinak než: Jsme jiní....šlo mi hlavně o tuto jednoduchou vazbu...anglická věta se trošilinku liší...


Bude záležet na konetxtu.
Samotné "jsme jiní" může znamenat, že _já jsem jiný než ty_, nebo _my oba jsme jiní než ostatní_.


----------



## risa2000

Jak už zmínil Hrdlodus "jsme jiní" je dvojznačné a spíše se pojí s významem "jsme jiní než oni". Původní větu bych přeložil "lišíme se navzájem".


----------



## Hrdlodus

Jen bych dodal, že pokud to z kontextu vyplývá, může zůstat věta "jsme jiní".
Nebo pomůže i "(my) nejsme stejní". Z toho více cítím příklon k srovnání mě s někým jiným. Oproti "jsme jiní", ze kterého je spíše cítit různost nás oproti jiným.


----------



## littledogboy

Encolpius said:


> ... jednoduchou větu: *we are different *from/*to each other *...



...ale, ale, ale... to je přece špatně?!

Česky: _lišíme se od sebe (navzájem)_.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Takže jednoduchou větu: we are different from/to each other nelze přeloži jinak než: Jsme jiní....šlo mi hlavně o tuto jednoduchou vazbu...anglická věta se trošilinku liší...


no a nebo taky "_jsme každý jiný_"

jestli napsat "_jsme každý jiný_" nebo "_lišíme se navzájem_" -- to má naprosto ten stejný smysl a v češtině jsou obě varianty stejně dobré...řekl bych ale, že v běžné mluvě se častěji použije ta varianta "jsme každý jiný", "lišíme se navzájem" je spíše knižní


----------

